# Where is this new flash?



## Ryan_W (Oct 16, 2012)

Weren't we supposed to hear something about a new, lower priced speedlite in October? I've searched the forums and the Internets, but have yet to find even a peep about anything radio controlled south of the 600.

Kind of holding my breath here to see if I can jump into a few cheaper RT flashes or if I'm going to need to save up for the 600. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't ever make a buying decision based on a rumor. 90+ percent do not happen.


----------



## Ryan_W (Oct 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don't ever make a buying decision based on a rumor. 90+ percent do not happen.



Well... technically I'm not buying based on a rumor. ;D

But I do hope we see more RT speedlites. I'm just getting into strobes and I don't want to be limited by learning on optical triggers.

Suppose I could always just get a PW but damn if I wouldn't like it all to be in one package.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd Skip the PW. Too many issues with a third party unit. With the Canon 580EXII, for example, it has a range of 40 ft max, unless you put the weird RF sock on it or pay to have the flash modified.
Other triggers do not have the issue, but still seem to break with every new generation of camera bodies. At some point, they will not update them any longer and you will have to buy new.
If you need a flash, get one, don't wait for a rumor to materialize. Some have been waiting 7 years for a new 100-400L. However, it currently had no real competition, its the best of its kind.


----------



## RC (Oct 16, 2012)

Also waiting for the new (440EX-RT) to pop up. I'm sure its just a matter of time. My guess is Canon wants to sell more 600s first or maybe its production capacity problems (6D production consuming all the resources...that damn 6D).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

RC said:


> Also waiting for the new (440EX-RT) to pop up. I'm sure its just a matter of time. My guess is Canon wants to sell more 600s first or maybe its production capacity problems (6D production consuming all the resources...that damn 6D).


I doubt if they compete for resources at all. If there is one coming out, it might be in January when they tend to introduce the less expensive equipment. Just don't hold your breath.


----------



## gmrza (Oct 16, 2012)

RC said:


> Also waiting for the new (440EX-RT) to pop up. I'm sure its just a matter of time. My guess is Canon wants to sell more 600s first or maybe its production capacity problems (6D production consuming all the resources...that damn 6D).



I know this doesn't help anyone who is on a budget, but if you are at all intending to use a speedlite on-camera, then it is worth considering the that 430EX(II) does not provide 360 degree rotation of the head - that has become a major drawback for me. I doubt that will be fixed with a mythical 440EX-RT. - I am now having buyers remorse about the 430EX because of that fact.

What I'm wondering is whether anyone will launch a 3rd party receiver to use with a legacy speedlite - to make it possible to use a 430EX(II) or 580EX(II) with a ST-E3-RT. That would save having to replace all our old Speedlites...

One thing is for sure - apart from the radio trigger, Canon has really made the menus on the 600EX-RT more usable. The same goes for the ST-E3-RT.


----------



## RC (Oct 16, 2012)

gmrza said:


> I know this doesn't help anyone who is on a budget, but if you are at all intending to use a speedlite on-camera, then it is worth considering the that 430EX(II) does not provide 360 degree rotation of the head - that has become a major drawback for me. I doubt that will be fixed with a mythical 440EX-RT. - I am now having buyers remorse about the 430EX because of that fact.


I too was not expecting this when I bought my first 430EX II. For me it was more of a problem with off-camera since it was more difficult to optically align it to the master. 



RC said:


> Also waiting for the new (440EX-RT) to pop up. I'm sure its just a matter of time. My guess is Canon wants to sell more 600s first or maybe its production capacity problems (6D production consuming all the resources...that damn 6D).


No I really don't think the 6D is holding up production of the new flash, just had the urge to bash the 6D.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Nov 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd Skip the PW. Too many issues with a third party unit. With the Canon 580EXII, for example, it has a range of 40 ft max, unless you put the weird RF sock on it or pay to have the flash modified.



If you've heard of an issue with PW transceivers, especially one that outweighs the AF assist problems that Canon's top-of-the-line, ridiculously overpriced system has... Id like to know.

But... assuming both work perfectly as they should, and price is not a variable, I would still choose PW Plus III's over the canon radio system. For me, the features are more useful. Mainly these two:

1. PW Plus iii has a pressure sensitive shutter trigger that can remotely trigger the shutter AND autofocus before doing so (I love that). Sure there are other alternatives to remote shutter release... but if you're considering the 600-series, I'm going under the assumption that you appreciate packing lightweight.

2. Can be used with any off-camera strobe

Of course those are just my preferences though. Is there any reason why the Canon radio trigger is better than a PW plus iii setup? Other than saving on the few PWs that have to attach to the lights?


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 26, 2012)

Jay Khaos said:


> Is there any reason why the Canon radio trigger is better than a PW plus iii setup? Other than saving on the few PWs that have to attach to the lights?



E-TTL II including group ratios
Remote setting of flash output
1st curtain, 2nd curtain, high speed sync
Flash exposure compensation / bracketing
Et cetera...

...all of which you can get from a different third party manufacturer for $90 per pair of transceivers, compatible with all Canon II flashes.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 30, 2013)

you'll wait forever for the next big thing....


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ryan_W said:


> Weren't we supposed to hear something about a new, lower priced speedlite in October?



Obviously the 430ex2 successor is held back as long as people buy the much more expensive 600rt units as slave flashes - and since Canon doesn't seem to care about what people think about this strategy, I wouldn't speculate how long it'll take. If you want a cheaper radio flash system now or in the near future, don't get the Canon system.

Btw - I'd expect new "small" flash to be a lot more expensive than the current 430ex2 anyway looking at Canon's pricing lately...


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 30, 2013)

gmrza said:


> What I'm wondering is whether anyone will launch a 3rd party receiver to use with a legacy speedlite - to make it possible to use a 430EX(II) or 580EX(II) with a ST-E3-RT. That would save having to replace all our old Speedlites...



I agree with you and really hope Canon gets hammered very soon by a USD 39,- RT receiver by Phottix or Yongnuo or any number of other Chinese makers.




gmrza said:


> One thing is for sure - apart from the radio trigger, Canon has really made the menus on the 600EX-RT more usable. The same goes for the ST-E3-RT.



Now that was NOT exactly difficult. They just had to follow the Phottix Odin design and menues and to somewhat hide the old-fashioned, stupid-as-hell Canon "group-ratio" crap. 

Other thatn that I am totally underwhlemed by the Canon 600 and ST-E3 functionality. Canon was not even able to finall implement 2nd curtain sync on iots witeless E-TTL protocol. And the ST-E3 does not have AF-assist ... it should have come with a flash unit somewaht upgraded from the ST-E2 - it would thena have allowed line-of-sight triggering as well. Possibly even in combination with radio wireless. Or otherwise - also froegoing optical triggering - they should hav put a dirt-cheap AF-assist laser-diode into the ST-E3. The way it currently is .. it's an underspecced piece of gear at an outrageous price. 

I am holding out on any 600EX or ST-E3 purchase until Canon finally manages to offer me a complete system .. with full wireless functionality ... at less-than-outrageuos prices.


----------



## PavelR (Jan 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don't ever make a buying decision based on a rumor. 90+ percent do not happen.



I did it already 4 times ;-)
Long waiting, but I'm glad that I own new version now...


----------



## silvestography (Apr 20, 2013)

Figured I'd bump this thread. Given there's an announcement on the 23rd, anyone think a cheaper RT flash might sneak its way in? My suspicion is that a $400 RT flash will never exist, at least while the ST-E3 is around. People have been complaining that that triggering unit doesn't have AF assist, so a 440-EX RT would basically be a slightly more expensive AF assisting radio trigger. The only way I see canon getting around that is making this hypothetical flash only capable of being a radio slave, which I have a hard time seeing happen. Thoughts?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'd Skip the PW. Too many issues with a third party unit. With the Canon 580EXII, for example, it has a range of 40 ft max, unless you put the weird RF sock on it or pay to have the flash modified.
> ...



he is talking bull.

if there where "too many issues" ... not a single pro would use them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2013)

silvestography said:


> The only way I see canon getting around that is making this hypothetical flash only capable of being a radio slave, which I have a hard time seeing happen. Thoughts?



I have no problem thinking that's exactly what will happen. The 430EX II is only capable of being an optical slave (and since an optical master transmits the signal with the main flash tube, there's no hardware limitation on the 430 being an optical master).


----------



## Wildfire (Apr 22, 2013)

silvestography said:


> Figured I'd bump this thread. Given there's an announcement on the 23rd, anyone think a cheaper RT flash might sneak its way in? My suspicion is that a $400 RT flash will never exist, at least while the ST-E3 is around. People have been complaining that that triggering unit doesn't have AF assist, so a 440-EX RT would basically be a slightly more expensive AF assisting radio trigger. The only way I see canon getting around that is making this hypothetical flash only capable of being a radio slave, which I have a hard time seeing happen. Thoughts?


I'm with Neuro on this one.

A 400 RT flash is definitely possible, and if it does come out it will be a slave-only unit, just like the 430EX flashes are slave-only units to the 580EX.

Of course, Canon doesn't really seem to want to release a cheaper RT flash right now because it would steal sales of the 600EX.


----------



## RC (Apr 22, 2013)

Got a couple of 600s but it sure would be nice to have a smaller RT unit for travel and walk-around.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 22, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> Canon's top-of-the-line, ridiculously overpriced system


Currently:
Canon's top-of-the-line 600 EX-RT *with* a built in Radio trigger is selling for $499
(http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847537-REG/Canon_5296B002_Speedlite_600EX.html)

Nikon top-of-the-line SB 910 *without* a built in Radio trigger is selling for $546.95
(http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/832699-USA/Nikon_4809_SB_910_AF_Speedlight_i_TTL.html)

So how on earth is "Canon's top-of-the-line, ridiculously overpriced"? :


----------



## s2kdriver80 (May 6, 2013)

I wish Canon would just include the master functionality into the new 450EX (or 430EX III) and make the price close to the 600EX if they were afraid the lesser model would eat away at the larger flash sales. Regardless of whether the price is close or much cheaper than the 600EX, I'm going to go with the smaller one due to size and portability factors alone, since I usually carry around two of them and don't really need the extra power.

If Canon doesn't include master functionality, I'll probably end up getting two of these + ST-E3 (which btw doesn't include the focus assist and legacy optical triggering, facepalm).


----------



## Marsu42 (May 6, 2013)

s2kdriver80 said:


> I wish Canon would just include the master functionality into the new 450EX (or 430EX III) and make the price close to the 600EX if they were afraid the lesser model would eat away at the larger flash sales.



Won't happen, because except for people who really need max portability the 580ex-style flashes have so many other advantages that the smaller, but overpriced model would stall. But maybe Canon cannot decide themselves what to do next and that's part of the reason the 430ex2 successor isn't here...


----------



## FunPhotons (May 6, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd Skip the PW. Too many issues with a third party unit. ... Some have been waiting 7 years for a new 100-400L. However, it currently had no real competition, its the best of its kind.



Agree with the 3rd party flash. I waited a few years hoping for the RT's and they did deliver, so I plunked down for three units plus the ST. 

I'm one of those still waiting for the 100-400 though  It's OK, no rush.


----------

